# Soybeans--how do you use them? milk, tofu?



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have never bought or used soy beans, and with the current GMO information, soybeans seem to have been one of the first GMOs, but I wonder how others might have used soybeans?

Has anyone ever made their own tofu? What about soy milk or cheese?

I do not have any soybeans in my preps, but I am wondering if I should? I am looking for ideas and suggestions.


----------



## audioguru76 (Jun 10, 2011)

I would also like to know... Since my Dad farms about 400 acres of soybeans each year.. A fairly large supply is readily available (along with field corn, wheat, and sorghum).


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

This is from "The world's healthiest foods" website:

Replace some of the wheat flour in your favorite baked goods recipe with soybean flour and increase the protein content of your cookies, cakes, muffins and breads.

Mix sprouted soybeans into salads or use as toppings for sandwiches.

Frozen edamame is simple to prepare and makes a great snack or appetizer. Just add the soybean pods to slightly salted water and boil for approximately 10 minutes.

Add soybeans to vegetable stews and soups.

Use soymilk in place of cow¡¯s milk as a beverage and cereal topper.

(WHFoods: Soybeans)

I've sprouted it and used it as flour, mixed with wheat and other flours. One of these days I'm going to make soymilk. (I've been making rice milk)


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

*Baked Soybeans*

1 cup dry soybeans, soaked
2 Tbsp butter
1 onion, chopped
1 medium tomato, chopped, or 1/4 cup tomato paste or ketchup
1/4 cup molasses
1 Tbsp soy sauce
1 tsp dry mustard
1/2 tsp sea salt
1/4 tsp black pepper

Cook the soybeans and drain, reserving 1/4 cup cooking liquid. Preheat oven to 350° F.

Combine beans, liquid and remaining ingredients in a casserole dish and bake, covered, for 30 minutes, then uncovered for 45 minutes.

A couple of finely chopped garlic cloves and/or a chopped green or red pepper are good additions to the above casserole. The addition of 1/2 cup of corn kernels is another variation.

Serves 4.​


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

*Soybeans*

I was station in England from 1964 - 68 at RAF Chicksands. We often stopped and got a burger from a place called Wimpy Burgers, or something similar. What I found out later, was a good part of the burger was soy beans, cooked and mashed up. After I got out of the AF, I got some soy beans and decided to make total burgers out of the soy beans. I found a recipe and made them. Believe it or not my kids and Mom did not know the difference between my soy burgers and real burgers. 
So in answer to your question, it had porven to be a good meat additive or substitute, and the soy bean is very nutricious.
You can search engine Soy Bean meals or recipes.
Later, 
Popcorn590


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have come a long way. Soy is a nutritional blocker and I avoid it in anything. We have had discussions on other threads about this.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I have come a long way. Soy is a nutritional blocker and I avoid it in anything. We have had discussions on other threads about this.


I'm glad you changed your outlook on soybeans.

I can't eat soy and neither can my mom. Both of us are on various medications(different conditions) and the soy blocks absorption.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Only soy I touch is the mouldy fermented type


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

I will not knowingly use anything GMO and that pretty much leaves Soy out of the picture for us, even if we wanted to use it. Almost impossible to find non-GMO.

My wife has the lactose intolerance thing going on and she has been drinking some Soy milk, but a couple of quarts of it from an organic store is a ridiculous price.

Our chosen route is a milk cow. Whole.......... non-pasteurized, non irradiated, no added chemicals and corn syrup....... milk, seems to make a difference. Go figure?!
And the side benefit is all that cream you can skim off and use in your coffee, or make butter, buttermilk, sour cream, ice cream, cheese.

Just one milk cow though produces more than a couple of people can use, but there are always neighbours that want milk, you can feed an orphan calf or two and milk fed butcher hogs are hard to beat.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Oomingmak said:


> I will not knowingly use anything GMO and that pretty much leaves Soy out of the picture for us, even if we wanted to use it. Almost impossible to find non-GMO.
> 
> My wife has the lactose intolerance thing going on and she has been drinking some Soy milk, but a couple of quarts of it from an organic store is a ridiculous price.
> 
> ...


I have heard that soy was the first GMO, so it has been around as a GMO for a couple decades, at least and maybe since the 60s or 70s.

My reasoning for starting this thread had to do with an online assessment of food storage. While I am over a year on some things, the assessment has a certain amount of soy beans, which I have never had. I have never bought or cooked soy beans per se, but I did have a bag of soy flour from some diet I tried a while back. I found that bag in my freezer and kicked it to the curb. I have stated this before, but many boxed and canned goods have soy in them. Salad dressings are the worst offender, IMHO, but I avoid cans and boxes from the grocery store in general. I have been making my own salad dressings for almost a decade now, and I use olive oil. The premade dressings seem to have mostly soy oil.

I am curious what I might have in my pantry or fridge now that has soy. Probably H.V. ranch dressing.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Oomingmak said:


> I will not knowingly use anything GMO and that pretty much leaves Soy out of the picture for us, even if we wanted to use it. Almost impossible to find non-GMO.
> 
> My wife has the lactose intolerance thing going on and she has been drinking some Soy milk, but a couple of quarts of it from an organic store is a ridiculous price.
> 
> ...


I am lactose intolerant as well. I found that storing almond milk for long term is an option since Trader Joe's sells it for less than $2 a quart. My main option is the lactose free cow's milk. I use it all the time. I have used the otc pills in the past and they work fine.

BTW soy in all its forms is really bad for women. It can contribute and feed cancers (breast cancer) and make menopause worse. My OB-GYN told me to stay away from soy because it can delay some fetal development.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Because I understand that most soybeans are now GMO, I don't use them. If that were not my issue, I would use them in the form of tempeh.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

gam46 said:


> Because I understand that most soybeans are now GMO, I don't use them. If that were not my issue, I would use them in the form of tempeh.


Even if they were not GMO, they affect hormones and absorption of nutrition.

The worst thing about soy is that it has been the base of infant formula for decades. I have no idea what infant formula is made of now, but holy moly, I would not want to give it to my child. Not that my child had formula anyway. She did not.


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

Grimm............. good to know info. Thankfully we have the solution for my wife walking around out in the pasture, but so many people have no idea about some of the stuff we put in our bodies. 

Weedygarden........... isn't it something? All this info we find out many years down the pike, long after kids are grown. No one knew back then and there are so many things that are coming back to haunt these days.

Makes me wonder what they are going to be telling us about GMO crops 50 years from now. Even though we have current information that suggests there may be some problems, it is being literally rammed down our throats. GMO soy and corn are used in so many products that it would be hard to find store bought processed food that does not contain it.

Only way around it is get into a position so that you can grow, raise and shoot all of your food to make sure it is as organic as can be accomplished.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Had no idea about the downside of Soybeans, thanks for info.


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

Grimm............. we have seen almond milk advertised on TV and I know my wife was going to give it a try, but we could not find any near home. The little hick farm town grocery store does not carry it and the closest store we could find with it is 100 miles away, so not really an option.

I wonder, with the big decrease in almond production in California, due to the drought, I wonder if the cost of it might not see a big increase. I know there were many acres of almond farms taken out of production and the trees were knocked over, piled and burned.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Oomingmak said:


> Grimm............. we have seen almond milk advertised on TV and I know my wife was going to give it a try, but we could not find any near home. The little hick farm town grocery store does not carry it and the closest store we could find with it is 100 miles away, so not really an option.
> 
> I wonder, with the big decrease in almond production in California, due to the drought, I wonder if the cost of it might not see a big increase. I know there were many acres of almond farms taken out of production and the trees were knocked over, piled and burned.


Interesting. There is a very large almond orchard near us that manufactures under the name of Califia Farms. Or at least they supply Califia Farms. All the stores around here carry this brand and the folks here tend to buy it over the larger brands. I buy one of their cold brewed almond milk coffee drinks when ever I go to the supermarket. I also use their coffee creamer. Very yummy!

It seems a lot of the bigger almond milk brands are cutting their pure almond milk with coconut milk to keep up with demand. So far they are marking packages and not trying to pull a fast one on consumers.

Look into So Delicious brand milk alternatives. They make soy milk but they also make coconut milk, almond milk and even cashew milk. They do not add soy to any of their 'non-soy' products. They make coffee creamer, ice cream, milk and more. Most stores carry their products and Vitacost.com carries their shelf stable ones at a very good price. I have some of their non-soy shelf stable coconut milk and coffee creamer in the wet pantry.


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

Never heard of any of that, nor have I seen it. But then I am north of the 49th and in a very rural area a long ways from a big city. When it comes to groceries, nothing is cheap.

I guess your crystal ball isn't working........it would help if I filled out the location on my profile. I'll take care of that right now.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Oomingmak said:


> Grimm............. we have seen almond milk advertised on TV and I know my wife was going to give it a try, but we could not find any near home. The little hick farm town grocery store does not carry it and the closest store we could find with it is 100 miles away, so not really an option.
> 
> I wonder, with the big decrease in almond production in California, due to the drought, I wonder if the cost of it might not see a big increase. I know there were many acres of almond farms taken out of production and the trees were knocked over, piled and burned.


Grimm can verify this, but I believe you can buy a shelf stable version of almond milk. It may be a little more expensive, but it may work for your wife. You also may want to look at expiration dates on the cartons.

Some milk expires in a matter of a few days, some last for more than a month. Of course, we may not ideally really like what they do to that milk, but I think it would behoove you to check out the options carefully.

I grew up in a small town. People who needed special things out of town worked with others, taking turns to get what they needed. You might find an option that would work for your wife.


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

weedygarden.......... we solved it with a milk cow. My wife can drink raw milk and it does not bother her. Only time we need an alternative now is when we are going to "freshen" the cow and breed her. Then we have a period of down time with no fresh milk every day until she calves and starts producing again. 

We can only get the lactose free milk in the closest grocery store. It is $9.00 for a two quart carton. Ouch!!!

Our closest big town with stores that will have some of the products like Almond milk and such is about 100 miles away, but even it does not have a great selection and certainly doesn't have much of a variety. For that we would have to hit the specialty stores in the big city and that is a 4 hour drive each way. We all, neighbours included, avoid going there if at all possible. By the time you factor in the cost of fuel there is no such thing as saving any money.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Oomingmak said:


> weedygarden.......... we solved it with a milk cow. My wife can drink raw milk and it does not bother her. Only time we need an alternative now is when we are going to "freshen" the cow and breed her. Then we have a period of down time with no fresh milk every day until she calves and starts producing again.
> 
> We can only get the lactose free milk in the closest grocery store. It is $9.00 for a two quart carton. Ouch!!!
> 
> Our closest big town with stores that will have some of the products like Almond milk and such is about 100 miles away, but even it does not have a great selection and certainly doesn't have much of a variety. For that we would have to hit the specialty stores in the big city and that is a 4 hour drive each way. We all, neighbours included, avoid going there if at all possible. By the time you factor in the cost of fuel there is no such thing as saving any money.


Here is an idea...

Vitacost.com

Free shipping with any order over $49. I have used them often and orders arrive in a few days. They sell MANY varieties and or brands of Almond milk alone!

http://www.vitacost.com/productresults.aspx?ta=almond&Ntt=almond+milk

BTW it is all shelf stable and some as cheap as $2.50 a quart.


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

Grimm said:


> Here is an idea...
> 
> Vitacost.com
> 
> ...


I will check that out thanks. I don't know what the current restrictions are with shipping dairy products internationally, but I am sure they know. At todays exchange rates that would make a quart about $3.15 Canadian. Substantially cheaper than what we pay here, the only other thing will be what the shipping charges are.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Oomingmak said:


> I will check that out thanks. I don't know what the current restrictions are with shipping dairy products internationally, but I am sure they know. At todays exchange rates that would make a quart about $3.15 Canadian. Substantially cheaper than what we pay here, the only other thing will be what the shipping charges are.


Here is their page about shipping to Canada

http://www.vitacost.com/international-faqs-canada


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I do not have a link at this time.
I have read that soybeans are the BIG lie & have to be processed or fermentation before we human can get any good out of them.
My first clue this may be truth our Government been saying they are Great!!!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

crabapple said:


> I do not have a link at this time.
> I have read that soybeans are the BIG lie & have to be processed or fermentation before we human can get any good out of them.
> My first clue this may be truth our Government been saying they are Great!!!


I believe it. I wrote the original post a few years ago when I was assessing my food storage. I got dinged because I do not have soy beans. I went through my old posts, saw it and wanted to talk about it. Honestly, I never will. I avoid soy like the plague. I do not eat edamame because it is soy. Look at premade products and you will see that soy is in almost everything. Not good!


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Soy? What the hell is that?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

The only soy in our home is soy wax for making candles.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

bigg777 said:


> Soy? What the hell is that?


Soy is anything that is derived from soybeans. Soy sauce, tofu, soy flour are just a few of the things that are more common.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soybean



> Scientific classification
> 
> Kingdom: Plantae
> (unranked): Angiosperms
> ...


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Grimm said:


> The only soy in our home is soy wax for making candles.


Off thread, but where do you get your candle supplies?


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Switched to goat milk, tastes okay and 9 grams of protein in each cup, which helps boost the amount of protein we get at breakfast.
Learn something new everyday.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Make your own almond milk!*

http://www.davidwolfe.com/almond-milk-recipe/



> The Almond Milk Scam Is Shocking, Here's How to Make Your Own In 30 Seconds!
> 
> By Gillian B
> 
> ...


----------



## IceFire (Feb 24, 2016)

A word of warning about soy...if you have thyroid issues, you need to avoid soy like the plague! When I started having thyroid problems, I started researching the role of diet in thyroid issues, as well, and learned that soy is a MAJOR player in screwing with your thyroid. And it is in a LOT of processed foods....soybean oil, soy meal, soy sauce, soy lecithin, etc.

I used to like eating edamame, as well, but it is now OFF the menu.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

IceFire said:


> A word of warning about soy...if you have thyroid issues, you need to avoid soy like the plague! When I started having thyroid problems, I started researching the role of diet in thyroid issues, as well, and learned that soy is a MAJOR player in screwing with your thyroid. And it is in a LOT of processed foods....soybean oil, soy meal, soy sauce, soy lecithin, etc.
> 
> I used to like eating edamame, as well, but it is now OFF the menu.


Oh yes, if you have read through the posts on this thread, we have come to that realization. You almost cannot buy prepared salad dressing without getting it. Also, if you read a label and think you have figured out it is good, be aware that recipes for prepared food change. One time you buy it, you are good to go. The next time, it is a No Go!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

IceFire said:


> A word of warning about soy...if you have thyroid issues, you need to avoid soy like the plague! When I started having thyroid problems, I started researching the role of diet in thyroid issues, as well, and learned that soy is a MAJOR player in screwing with your thyroid. And it is in a LOT of processed foods....soybean oil, soy meal, soy sauce, soy lecithin, etc.
> 
> I used to like eating edamame, as well, but it is now OFF the menu.


Like Weedy said, it was mentioned before about the role soy plays in thyroid issues. I think I'm the one who mentioned it since I am one of the most vocal member about thyroid health.

I also use to eat edamame often before I was diagnosed with Hoshimotos. I haven't had it for years until 2 weeks ago. I got a craving so I bought a bag of non GMO soybeans and steamed them. I normally don't eat foods on a whim like that but sometimes in moderation is fine. Plus the baby gave me the cravings.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

crabapple said:


> Off thread, but where do you get your candle supplies?


I didn't see this and I'm sorry for not responding.

I get my wax from Amazon and my wicking from a local candle shop. Sometimes I'll see a good deal for bulk wax at the craft stores and buy a bunch. I normally make jar candles because of the summer temps here.


----------



## IceFire (Feb 24, 2016)

Grimm said:


> I also use to eat edamame often before I was diagnosed with Hoshimotos.


Yes, I have Hashimoto's too. Which was why my thyroid went to crap. Which then led to early menopause. And when I explained to the Dr. that Hashimoto's ran in the family (sister also has it) she STILL wouldn't test for it. For YEARS. (The ONLY test that shows it is the Thyroid Antibodies test, which they normally DON'T run.) After I changed doctors, the new one IMMEDIATELY ran the test, and started me on synthroid. That's when I started checking labels for soy. Good thing I do a lot of my cooking from scratch, which limits the soy intake. Still, the stuff is EVERYWHERE (kind of like high fructose corn syrup, which is another ingredient to avoid.)


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

IceFire said:


> Yes, I have Hashimoto's too. Which was why my thyroid went to crap. Which then led to early menopause. And when I explained to the Dr. that Hashimoto's ran in the family (sister also has it) she STILL wouldn't test for it. For YEARS. (The ONLY test that shows it is the Thyroid Antibodies test, which they normally DON'T run.) After I changed doctors, the new one IMMEDIATELY ran the test, and started me on synthroid. That's when I started checking labels for soy. Good thing I do a lot of my cooking from scratch, which limits the soy intake. Still, the stuff is EVERYWHERE (kind of like high fructose corn syrup, which is another ingredient to avoid.)


Refined white sugar and sugar substitutes like Splenda are a big no-no too. My endocrinologist actually said the best diet for anyone with thyroid issues is a Paleo or low carb diet. She also has Hashimotos so she only recommends things she has personally tried.

Funny thing is hyperthyroid runs in the family not hypo. I was first diagnosed with Graves related hypothyroidism. But when I was having allergic reactions to the Levothyroxine the doctor refused to change me over to the desiccated pig thyroid. I had to change doctors and within 3 months had a referral to an endo and was on Nature-throid. I haven't felt this good since I was a teenager.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Refined white sugar and sugar substitutes like Splenda are a big no-no too. My endocrinologist actually said the best diet for anyone with thyroid issues is a Paleo or low carb diet. She also has Hashimotos so she only recommends things she has personally tried.
> 
> Funny thing is hyperthyroid runs in the family not hypo. I was first diagnosed with Graves related hypothyroidism. But when I was having allergic reactions to the Levothyroxine the doctor refused to change me over to the desiccated pig thyroid. I had to change doctors and within 3 months had a referral to an endo and was on Nature-throid. I haven't felt this good since I was a teenager.


You sound like My DW.
She stands up to the Doc, when they do not listen to her.
She backed a kid Doc in the corner when our first was six weeks old.
He tried talking over her head, but she was a Lab tec & knew everything he said.
He lost me at I am Dr.******, but she stayed with him until he sent us to the Xray Tec. She was right,too.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

crabapple said:


> You sound like My DW.
> She stands up to the Doc, when they do not listen to her.
> She backed a kid Doc in the corner when our first was six weeks old.
> He tried talking over her head, but she was a Lab tec & knew everything he said.
> He lost me at I am Dr.******, but she stayed with him until he sent us to the Xray Tec. She was right,too.


The first doctor would ask me how I was doing and I'd tell her. She would nod then move on never really addressing my symptoms. I also got a bit annoyed that I had to go to her office every three months for an appointment just to get the lab order so I could get my next refill of any of my medications. I was taking thyroid medication and an asthma inhaler! Its not like I was taking pain killers! The kicker was having the allergic reaction to the medication and the pharmacist telling me what the non synthetic medications were that might help with the reaction. The doctor refused to give me anything except the one I was allergic to. Then when I asked for a referral for an endocrinologist she ignored me 100%.

I found an endocrinologist that had great reviews then found a doctor that worked in the same medical group. I switched to the doctor then got the referral that same appointment. K even sees the new doctor and likes her.


----------



## IceFire (Feb 24, 2016)

Grimm said:


> Refined white sugar and sugar substitutes like Splenda are a big no-no too. My endocrinologist actually said the best diet for anyone with thyroid issues is a Paleo or low carb diet. She also has Hashimotos so she only recommends things she has personally tried.


I use local raw honey for a sweetener instead of refined sugar or substitutes...even in my coffee. Not only is it better, it also helps with the pollen allergies.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

IceFire said:


> I use local raw honey for a sweetener instead of refined sugar or substitutes...even in my coffee. Not only is it better, it also helps with the pollen allergies.


I use stevia or raw sugar if I use anything at all. I do keep some local honey for tea when K or I get sick. But I have gotten into drinking bulletproof coffee with heavy cream. Right now I am taking a break from coffee because I'm pregnant but I crave bulletproof coffee big time. Sweetened coffee doesn't taste right any more.


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

I know what I can do if I have to. But until then...


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Soybeans are about the worst thing you can eat. First of all it is a GMO food; that should send up a red flag for you. Secondly, I've been told it blocks calcium absorption in your body, affects your thyroid and a myriad of other things. 

If you want a good education; read: 'the whole soy story' the dark side of America's favorite health food. There's big money in growing soybeans and huge money in marketing the food as healthy...its found in so many of our food items today.

While the Food and Drug Administration has approved a heart health claim for soy protein, the agency ALSO lists soy in its 'Poisonous Plant Database'. 

A search of the word 'soy' in the database reveals 256 references, including studies that WARN about goiter, growth problems, amino acid deficiencies, mineral malabsorption, endocrine disruption and carcinogensis. 

Source: HTTP//VM.CFSAN.FEA.GOV/-DJW/PTX.CGI?query=soy

STAY WAY FROM SOY PRODUCTS.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Idaholady said:


> Soybeans are about the worst thing you can eat. First of all it is a GMO food; that should send up a red flag for you. Secondly, I've been told it blocks calcium absorption in your body, affects your thyroid and a myriad of other things.
> 
> If you want a good education; read: 'the whole soy story' the dark side of America's favorite health food. There's big money in growing soybeans and huge money in marketing the food as healthy...its found in so many of our food items today.
> 
> ...


I am not sure GMO food are bad.
But I knew about the dark side of SOY.


----------

